# my husband acts weird



## bells89 (Jun 11, 2009)

im new to this but im hoping it may help me abit understand what could be going on.
me and my husband have knowen each other for 3 yrs now and married for 7 months (not long) well we been on and off rather alot we are atm living seprate and i havent seen him for a week now when i talk to him onlune all he wants to talk about is his sexual fantasy of watching me with another woman, also when we chat on msn he saysd he going and all tht but still bes on there he says i only contact but i think he got others on there and chatting with them but not telling me cos they female he likes,
when i ask him if he wants to be with me he says yes but but dont want me until another 2months ? 
well if u got this far thanks for reading


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well there is definately underlying issues going on. but again there are to sides to every story. he might generally need that space to sort his head out. in 2 months time. if your prepared to wait, then in your heart you wil, because its what you want. 
in 2 months time, if he stil doesnt meet his answer for you and he needs more time , then you should try and move on. he has made up his mind.


----------

